# Seasons for shedding?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

What time of year do you notice your Vizsla shedding the most hair?
I find my Vizsla throws his coat around March April. Then again around August September. We live in the PNW, I am curious what other V owners around the world experience.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I noticed that Darcy is going through a slight moult at the moment, I don't know if it's anything to do with the really mild weather we are getting at this time of year, so it's back to brushing and sweeping for me..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wire haired's don't tend to shed much at all. I can always get a bit out with a groom but it's not seasonal.


----------

